# my three legged neo mastiff x ridgeback



## Iain72 (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful dog ! How did she lose her leg ?


----------



## Iain72 (Jul 5, 2016)

[QUObroSusieRainbow, post: 1064588177, member: 1358082"]Beautiful dog ! How did she lose her leg ?[/QUOTE]
She broke it for the second time 6-8 grand to fix or 4grand too remove i had no choice but remove it


----------



## Iain72 (Jul 5, 2016)




----------

